# Perfect sex life. How many times a week?



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Poll participation would be nice but I'd rather see the answers here.

*Years married?

Male or female?

How many times a week would you prefer sex (oral counts)? 

On average, how many times a week do you get sex (oral counts)?




*edited to add question


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Female: in my marriage i was content with 2-3 times a week. but in my current relationship I seem to want it every single day lol there's something about this man that gets me going The longest we've ever gone was 3 days bc we were both really sick with the flu. we have been together for a year. 

in previous relationships,the sex died down after the first 6 months.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Female.
Everyday.
On average, we've been trying for everyday, but it hasn't been very long. I like it.

FWIW, and JMO, oral doesn't count for me


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Female...high drive. Twice a day, morning and night would make me perfectly content. Oral would be a nice addition but my hubby objects to that, so I only get that in my dreams. On average we have sex once a week...twice if its a good week. My vibrator gets a lot of use.


----------



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Male

Ideally, would like sex once a week, receive oral once a week, give oral once a week.

Until recently, it was changeable- sex either once or twice a month, receive oral maybe twice a month, give oral about once every 6 weeks to 2 months. But, now that we are 'trying' again, it is going to be sex about 3 times a week- quite a change!


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> Female.
> Everyday.
> On average, we've been trying for everyday, but it hasn't been very long. I like it.
> 
> FWIW, and JMO, oral doesn't count for me












Oral counts for me! I say atleast 5 times a week, but something passionate or kinda dirty everyday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Female.
Fortunate enough to have it as often as I prefer, which is everyday except when 'life' gets in the way.
No, oral doesn't count, we both enjoy it but it's not the main game for either of us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Female.
Everyday, sometimes twice.
We average about 15-16x/week, which is about two times more than I'd like, but hey, I am NOT complaining. Just sometimes I'd like to sleep another 15 minutes.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> Female...high drive. Twice a day, morning and night would make me perfectly content. Oral would be a nice addition but my hubby objects to that, so I only get that in my dreams. On average we have sex once a week...twice if its a good week. My vibrator gets a lot of use.


Same here for me, except in the mornings neither of us orgasm. We spend 20 minutes oral and sex, but we will end up hugging and talking.... and wait for the night to get sweaty and rough.

We have been doing this for close to a year. 

Scheduling and making sex a part of our daily life has helped us. It's not a matter of one of us waiting on making a move and being disappointed, we both know we will spend time together and then go to bed together (which also changed for us, as we used to go to bed seperate -- one of my many changes).


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

wiigirl said:


> Oral counts for me! I say atleast 5 times a week, but something passionate or kinda dirty everyday.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oral, like the use of a vibrator or any type of masturbation, serves as a sort of foreplay. All of it makes me sexually frustrated if I don't actually get to have real, live sex with a man (full intercourse, any position)!


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> Same here for me, except in the mornings neither of us orgasm. We spend 20 minutes oral and sex, but we will end up hugging and talking.... and wait for the night to get sweaty and rough.
> 
> We have been doing this for close to a year.
> 
> Scheduling and *making sex a part of our daily life *has helped us. It's not a matter of one of us waiting on making a move and being disappointed, we both know we will spend time together and then go to bed together (which also changed for us, as we used to go to bed seperate -- one of my many changes).


This is what we're doing; I like it and it's really helping. Sex is top priority (#1 emo need) for me and my husband is finally doing something about it instead of selfishly using porn as his # 1 need, leaving me out in the cold. I guess we're on week 3 now, getting along much better than before, and we're both happy. I plan on keeping this going forever, if we can!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Male. High drive [ sometimes] let me explain.
Sometimes we have it every single day and multiple times on the weekends.
Then other times its just about twice per week. Depends on workload,stress etc.
High stress = Plenty Sex . Heavy ,[Spanking :whip: just kidding!] hard [ sometimes a bit rough ] sex.
Low Stress = Less Sex...[ Passionate sex. ] Hugging , Kissing , Massages , Groping, etc,etc.

With her,she is also high drive,anytime ,anywhere .
Just the idea of sex turns her on.

[ Together 17 yrs , married 16 yrs ]


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Poll participation would be nice but I'd rather see the answers here.
> 
> *Years married?
> 
> ...


1. Married 12 years
2. Female
3. I said 4 in the poll, but I would be fine with 3-5.
4. once a week


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

CandieGirl said:


> This is what we're doing; I like it and it's really helping. Sex is top priority (#1 emo need) for me and my husband is finally doing something about it instead of selfishly using porn as his # 1 need, leaving me out in the cold. I guess we're on week 3 now, getting along much better than before, and we're both happy. I plan on keeping this going forever, if we can!


That's awesome. It works, but I suppose it can kill the whole "spontaneous" thing. But for us, the spontaneous thing became more of, "If I kiss him, he will want me and I don't feel like it....... so I just won't kiss him EVER." It hurt my feelings more than it was ever "fun". I like to just know, me and my wife will be together, the same as we will take a shower or eat. It's part of our life, it's part of us being healthy and keeping our relationship healthy.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> Same here for me, except in the mornings neither of us orgasm. We spend 20 minutes oral and sex, but we will end up hugging and talking.... and wait for the night to get sweaty and rough.
> 
> We have been doing this for close to a year.
> 
> Scheduling and making sex a part of our daily life has helped us. It's not a matter of one of us waiting on making a move and being disappointed, we both know we will spend time together and then go to bed together (which also changed for us, as we used to go to bed seperate -- one of my many changes).


I envy Mrs. Aristotle...sadly I've kind of given up trying.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

Mrs. T said:


> I envy Mrs. Aristotle...sadly I've kind of given up trying.


Oh, damn, I misunderstood. I apologize. I did see until now that you do not get it as much as you want (not close). Now I feel dumb for quoting it and throwing my info out there.

Oops


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> Oh, damn, I misunderstood. I apologize. I did see until now that you do not get it as much as you want (not close). Now I feel dumb for quoting it and throwing my info out there.
> 
> Oops


No problem. I chose to throw my info out there. There were happier days in the beginning when we were having sex twice a day. He's had some health issues and I deal with it best I can. I just don't pressure him anymore, that only compounds the problem. Every other aspect of our marriage is good so I am thankful that I have funny, caring and thoughtful husband. Once in a while though, the frustration bleeds over onto this forum for all to see...


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Aristotle said:


> That's awesome. It works, but I suppose it can kill the whole "spontaneous" thing. But for us, the spontaneous thing became more of, "If I kiss him, he will want me and I don't feel like it....... so I just won't kiss him EVER." It hurt my feelings more than it was ever "fun". I like to just know, me and my wife will be together, the same as we will take a shower or eat. It's part of our life, it's part of us being healthy and keeping our relationship healthy.


It's actually bonding him to me; I've told him to 'use' me instead of porn. Unbelievably, it's restoring our broken bond. And I like knowing that there's this specific time, set aside for me and only me....it's kinda hot, in a way! LMAO!


----------



## As You Wish (Jun 5, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> *Years married?
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> ...


A few days away from our first anniversary. 

I'm female. 

I like sex about 10 x a week, which is what I get. We are both extremely satisfied. 

Does that make a perfect sex life? No. But all you asked about was frequency, and on that front, it's perfect.


----------



## Aristotle (Apr 4, 2012)

As You Wish said:


> A few days away from our first anniversary.
> 
> I'm female.
> 
> ...


Indeed. I guess I didn't think it out entirely. A perfect sex life DEFINITELY has a lot more to it than just frequency.


----------



## mina (Jun 14, 2012)

we just have sex when we feel like it, and that averages about 3-4 times a week. 4 when we have a "big night" planned (kids out of house, etc.) 3 on an average week. that doesn't count male maintenance i.e. hj, bj, combo which are probably 1-2/week. 

we have been married 12 years and I have recently undergone some life changes / transformation ala "the red pill" for women. it's been really good! he's much happier with the "updated" (or "back to how she was 10 years ago") me.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Wow. The members here are a bunch of bunnies! 14 times a week? I couldn't have done that when I was 19 years old. The poor little thing would have been worn down to a nub. And who has that much time in a week?

I am officially in awe.


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Wow. The members here are a bunch of bunnies! 14 times a week? I couldn't have done that when I was 19 years old. The poor little thing would have been worn down to a nub. And who has that much time in a week?
> 
> I am officially in awe.


LOL...If you want it enough you can make time. I'm willing to sacrifice a lot of things...sleep, eating, housecleaning, tv time...for a little more intimate time with the hubby. Damn those pesky hormones, I didn't used to be like this.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Married for 6 yrs
I find the more sex we have, the more I can't keep my mind off it, and I just become a really unproductive person, lol.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

Almost 3 years of marriage, no kids. Female. I would prefer sex 4-5 times a week but it varies for us. Usually 2 times a week. But we're gonna try and work on it some more 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Male, married 13.5 years. 

Would like sex at least 5 times a week.

Have sex about twice a week (always full penetration, never just oral or HJ). This is an improvement from a year ago, where it was closer to once every 10-14 days. Working on continuing that improvement.


----------



## Drover (Jun 11, 2012)

Married 16 years. Male. I think 2-3 times a week would be ideal, but would settle for once. Hell, at this point once a month would be an improvement.


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Wow. The members here are a bunch of bunnies! 14 times a week?


Oh, don't worry, it varies. With my ex it was probably twice a year. Which is one reason he is my ex.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Together 25 years, married 14 of em. 

I am 43, HD she is my 3rd sexual partner, and would love sex 3 to 4 x a week.
She is 42, LD I'm her only sexual partner and would be fine 1 to 2 x a week.

She had a hysterectomy near 42nd birthday, Orgasms are different, 1 or 2 of our sessions she will orgasm 3 to 4 times, the others are simply to "relieve" me. She will initiate 1 or 2 times a week. Our sex is vanilla by most standards, but we are fine with that.

*Edit

We have sex 3 to 4 (sometimes 5) times a week


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

married 9 years, been together 12
I'm 42 hd she's 40 hd, we average 4 to 5 times a week, sometimes 2 or 3 times a day on weekends. Sex has never been a problem, so thankfull we dont have problems in the sex dept. But theres all kinds of other issues though, that my freinds, is another long saga.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I would like to be young, dumb and hung. But that's not happening either.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

We just celebrated 40 years. 

Male

I would prefer 4 times a week.

We average 3 times a week.

Included in that number are hand jobs, but most of the time it is intercourse. She cannot do oral to completion (she can't stand the consistency of semen). Actually, she is soooo good at hand jobs, I prefer them.

Also, on special trips like our week long 40th anniversary trip in June, it was around 10 times including me giving her oral)


----------



## JackOfAllTrades (Jun 7, 2012)

Married 11 years, together for 23
Male
2-4 times a week now
I voted 5 times a week as perfect for me, and she'd be happy with twice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

*Years married? 17


Male or female? Male
How many times a week would you prefer sex (oral counts)? 3 

On average, how many times a week do you get sex (oral counts)? For the past 7 months? Zero :-( ; before that, MAYBE 2-3 per month.


----------



## hldnhope (Apr 10, 2012)

Drover said:


> Married 16 years. Male. I think 2-3 times a week would be ideal, but would settle for once. Hell, at this point once a month would be an improvement.


Sadly, I'm right there with you...


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

jaharthur said:


> Wow. The members here are a bunch of bunnies! 14 times a week? I couldn't have done that when I was 19 years old. The poor little thing would have been worn down to a nub. And who has that much time in a week?
> 
> I am officially in awe.


That was a piece of cake pre-kid. Once when I got home from work, once or twice at bed time and once more in the morning. Maybe with a middle of the night session thrown in for good measure. Weekends were 5+.

Now we rarely go over 10 times a week. I can still go 3 times a day with a break in between, but more than 2 times a day for more than a few days is too much for me. Wifey is back to her pre-kid drive, but I can't keep up.


----------



## Mrs.K (Apr 12, 2012)

Female, married 8 years. 3-4 times a week is good for me, most weeks it is 4 times a week.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Aristotle said:


> Poll participation would be nice but I'd rather see the answers here.
> 
> *Years married?
> *37*
> ...


----------



## MrVanilla (Apr 24, 2012)

*Years married? 
*16*

Male or female? 
*Male*

How many times a week would you prefer sex (oral counts)? 
*Once.* *No oral involved

On average, how many times a week do you get sex (oral counts)?
*2-3x a month.* *No oral involved


----------



## happylovingwife (Jun 5, 2012)

married for 6 years (together for 13)
female and 31

I would love it 5-6 times a week. I don't know what turning 30 did to my sex drive but I feel like I can empathize with my husband a lot better these days. The problem is that he has seemed to slow down DOH! I wish I had capitalized on the every day thing when I had the chance. 

If I initiate, my husband will never turn me down but for some reason I have issues being the one to initiate on a nightly basis. I think it's a mental block about roles of wives and husbands. I guess I worry that my husband doesn't really WANT it if I keep initiating but is doing it so that he doesn't feel like "less of a man." Is that plausible? I do initiate at least twice a week. He usually initiates once or twice. So our average is about 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 20, 2012)

been together 10 yrs, married 4
Female
I would prefer sex maybe 3 times per week, including oral. (he doing me) cause i hate doing that.
Number of times we actually do it = 3 times per month

i have a low , very low sex drive. Husband has a very high. i think of sex most of the time, but that's as far as i go. Would like to do more though. any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs. T (Aug 5, 2011)

Immortal said:


> been together 10 yrs, married 4
> Female
> I would prefer sex maybe 3 times per week, including oral. (he doing me) cause i hate doing that.
> Number of times we actually do it = 3 times per month
> ...


You said you would prefer 3 times a week and think about sex most of the time. I wouldn't call that a very low drive...just ask those who are getting sex once a month or less...THAT is low drive. If your husband is high drive and you would like it 3 times a week why only 3 times a month? It sounds like there are other issues at hand. Also if you really would like it more often instead of just thinking about it try initiating it. If your husband has a high drive I'm sure he would not object to knowing you desire him more often.


----------



## Zippy the chimp (May 15, 2012)

Lucky for me my W enjoys sex whenever and is ready to go just about anytime any place twice a day most days, weekends some times 3 times just depends of course right now we are still in the hysterical bonding phase so we have been going at it like crazy. Before our problems still was 3-4 times a week, sometimes we would have a14-15 day everyday marathon we would like to see who yelled uncle first from lack of sleep. lol



Forgot been married almost 23 years 
I'm 45 she's 41
Been together 25 years
Really sex at least once every day would be perfect but we could always catch up on the weekends


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Aristotle said:


> *Years married? * 22 yrs married - been together for a total of 30 (met in our teens)*
> 
> Male or female?
> 
> ...


For most of our marriage, we did not have that much sex, I was trying too hard to get pregnant in our 20's after having our 1st son -- wasn't thinking about his or my own pleasure......just wanted his sperm ! 6 long yrs of Infertility threw a monkey wrench into our sex life. Plus I was a little repressed. We NEVER talked about sex, masterbation, how to touch each other for 19 yrs of our marriage. (Our biggest marital mistake by far ) 

Then the babies started coming, one after another, I was so overwhelmingly thankful, I FORGOT about daddy! 

Then we had our roles reversed in our 40's... my sex drive suddenly skyrocketed, like everything we were missing all of these yrs....I suddenly wanted to experience....3 times a day would have been pure heaven.... When he couldn't keep up .....LIke what is wrong with [email protected]#$%^& .....I sent him to the Encronologist & we learned he is on the lower side of normal in Testosterone. But He didn't need treatment. 

He was slowing down, and I felt like I just got started ! YIKES.....but this has calmed considerably. ...though I kinda miss some of that. 

My husband could never keep up with that....the most he can do is once a day...when I wanted a little more...there was Viagra! 

These days...Sex is mostly a drive for the "emotional connection" ..... this is very fullfilling for us both, want to re-vive this every day....and well, those orgasms are pretty sweet too!


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

25 years
Desire sex 7 days a week.
Get sex 7 days a week.
Not bad for two folks in their forties.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrs. T said:


> try initiating it. If your husband has a high drive I'm sure he would not object to knowing you desire him more often.


thats right.
it sucks having a woman you know wont turn you down but she will never initiate.
i think most guys would like to know you desire them as well.
just not ever turning them down does not show that.


----------



## mm04 (Jun 13, 2012)

1 yr married
Female
I answered 4x / week... I'd be happy 3 to 5 per week
SADLY my husband and I only have sex 1 to 3 times per month

I have a higher sex drive than my husband which sucks. BUT the sex is the best I've ever had. Oral and regular sex is amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Aristotle said:


> Poll participation would be nice but I'd rather see the answers here.
> 
> *Years married? 15 years (end of July)
> 
> ...


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

Married for 14 years 
1st year = twice a day
then on = once a day
upto 4 yrs After kids = once a week
Now = 2-3 times a week
prefer=2-3 times depending on how busy my day is.


----------



## livelaughlovenow (Apr 23, 2012)

I voted two because that is my average but lately I have been very like every day wanting it.


----------



## betrayed32 (Jun 26, 2012)

Female
Married three years
get sex any time I want which is every day. Yesterday was three times in one day. 
Oral counts for both of us. sometimes it's nice to "release" in a different way than intercourse.


----------



## JoeRockStar (Jun 5, 2012)

Married 19 years
Male
5x a week would be nice. 
2x a week is reality on a GOOD week.


----------



## Jimbob82 (Jun 29, 2012)

4 Years

Male

Would prefer 2-3. I'm realistic. We have kids and busy daytimes.

Currently happens once a week if lucky, but it's more like once every 10 days?


----------



## frustrated-Irishman (Jul 2, 2012)

3 years

Male

Would like every day

Get it about once a month

 Am thinking of jumping ship


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Female

Married 22 years next month.,

4-5 times a week is about perfect for me.

We're having sex 4-5 times a week right now. That's how I know it's about the perfect amount, because I'm very happy with our sex life right now.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

**Married 15 together 20
**Male
**I said 2 in the poll but am fine with 1
**Currently probably 1

3 years ago I would have said 5...............lol. Amazing what both of us working 50hrs/wk, 3 kids that are in taekwondo, dance, soccer, softball, violin, volleyball, does on a libido. By 9-930 we both want to die on most days.

Going on a week vacation soon...........expect it everyday then I'm sure she does too!!


----------

